# Технологии и коммуникации > Компьютерные игры > Симуляторы >  Fifa 09

## Пацаваца

Кто играет в эту игрушку?Лично я не очень люблю серию фифы,но сейчас играю только из-з того,что нарыл патч с белорусской лигойiggrin:

----------


## Akasey

ого, надо бы чтоб ты скинул куда этот патчик, опробовать

----------


## Пацаваца

лови) [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

Прикольно. И какие там комманды есть?

----------


## Akasey

Пацаваца спасибо, потом качну с торрента саму ФиФу и апгрейдю её патчиком

----------


## Пацаваца

> Прикольно. И какие там комманды есть?


Все команды высшей лиги+ национальная сборная



> Пацаваца спасибо, потом качну с торрента саму ФиФу и апгрейдю её патчиком


Только больше не устанавливай никакие патчы на фифу,т.к белорусский патч не переваривает другие)

----------


## Akasey

угу, буду рубать за родную Сморгонь смеху ради

----------


## Пацаваца

Глядишь потом и в лигу чемпионов выйдешь))

----------


## MOHAPX

Игра суперская тока есть там в ней особенность одна - много недочетов в плане организации. Ну вот вам пример: играл я значит в статусе тренера за Барсу, все время журналюги надоедали с вопросами и тп, а после двух сезонов взял себе под крыло итальянский Лечче (незнаю почему, новерно потому что наш С. Алейников там после юве отшивался), и поднял таки команду через 6 сезонов до 5-ти звезд, все время были первые места, игроки были самые лучшие, тренерский состав тоже, даже русководство клуба ставило задачей победу в чемпионате (про лигу чемпионов речи не было кстати), а журналюги молчали. 
вот так вот.

----------


## Banderlogen

А патч, о котором вы здесь рассказываете, есть у кого-нибудь в плане залить?
Старая ссылка уже нерабочая.

----------


## Patron

Хочет кто сыграть клубом родного города ? ))

----------


## Akasey

а у тебя есть патч?

----------


## Patron

Конечно !

----------


## Akasey

но у меня уже стоят пару патчей (русская премьер лига и ещё что-то), пойдёт?

----------


## Patron

Блин, не люблю "пичкать" фифа, разными патчами, модами и т.п. Поэтому будет проблемма найти все патчи, которые стоят у тебя. Хотя можешь удалить все, и оставить только БПЛ

----------

